# WARNING!!! Gorilla Population Endangered!!!



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

NOBODY'S SAFE!!!

Top View










Front View










Incoming View










Coordinates:

1.) 0103 8555 7498 7562 3813

2.) 0103 8555 7498 4416 6532

3.) 0103 8555 7498 6513 8051

4.) 0103 8555 7490 0145 2928

5.) 0103 8555 7499 9096 7168

6.) 0103 8555 7499 8048 1407

7.) 0103 8555 7499 6999 5642

8.) 0103 8555 7499 5950 9880

9.) 0103 8555 7498 8610 9573

10.) 0103 8555 7498 5465 2292


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice, I am sure I will feel all the aftershocks out here in vegas. All those hits will make a nice big boom!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

HOLY $H*T!!!! Time to pack up and get out of town!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Damn, that is a lot of boxes. I love the way you arranged them.

Happy hunting my fellow gorilla, I am off to the post office as well.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

RUN!!!!!


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Omg!!!!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Jeebus...carpet-bombing!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Shock and Awe in full effect!


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

So thats what they mean by cluster bomb!!! Look out below!!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Sweet Jesus...sweet God and baby Jesus help us!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

MOAB on the way!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

will the madness ever end????


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll get the wood for the coffins :hn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Top and bottom thats a great view.

Nice run you got going there.


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

i'm sure i'll be able to see the mushroom clouds from my porch in KC


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

kvaughan said:


> I'll get the wood for the coffins :hn


Forget it, I'm already digging the mass grave site.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Artful stacking indeed!


You have to manage ordnance like that very carefully or it'll blow up on ya!


Bombs awaaaaayyy!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

o Oh yeah...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Took a pic of Mr.Maduro :r


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow, that's some serious shiite. Gonna be a few people hurtin' in the middle of next week!


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

Good Lord, them be alotta packages.

LOVE THE BOMB TOWER..


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

This cat's gone mad...:ss


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

Omg!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

You've lost what little of your mind you had left Patrick.....awesome bombing run in the making. :mn


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

HOLY.....SMOKES.... lmao, Just a question... Who the hell pissed you off lately ! haha holy cow you mean buisiness when you send out bomb's


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh yeah...that's gonna leave a mark....


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Mr Maduro does not know how to play nice does he, I think you need a night out with my future wife Heather down there, that will came you down ....


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.thesmilies.com Get em!!!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

That's gonna leave a mark! WTG Patrick!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Excellent attack Mr Maduro! Stunning!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Ya know Maduro, there actually was a brooklyn bomber years ago when I was about 4 or 5 years old growing up in Brooklyn. He was finally caught but, for a period of several months he had the entire city terrorized.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

o w00t w00t! Those are ganna hurt!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice! Very nice! I love the explosive, red, white and blue cardboard ****. Hit the deck and take cover, there is a mad man on the rampage!
o :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

BATTLE STATIONS...THIS IS NOT A DRILL:r


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Holy pink baloney, Batman!!

o


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Look up…Is it a bird, is it a plane, no it’s a pyramid bomb!!! Mr.Maduro is taking no prisoners!!! :gn :gn 
:ss


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

uh oh :gn


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Sound the air raid sirens!

Man the AA guns!

Hurry to your bomb shelters!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

decesaro said:


> Mr Maduro does not know how to play nice does he, I think you need a night out with my future wife Heather down there, that will came you down ....


Set it up!!! :dr :dr


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

BUMP.....

Some of these should be landing today!!!


----------



## TX_toker (Jan 14, 2007)

watchit now..... threat level red!!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61763

What a guy.....Even a nice note to go along with the bomb.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

"Mommy..look...up in the sky...it's an airplane..."

Drop the bombshell, baby!!!!!!:gn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*** Late Breaking News ***

I am saddened to report I have just recently learned my home state was involved in an attack.
One of our fellow South Florida Crew members was struck and hard. He was fortunate enough to survive to talk about it.
What Mr.Maduro did to attempt to destroy homes and limbs was shameful. 
We don't take kindly to one of our own being hit like this and let the culprit get away with it.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Do you really think I'm done yet????


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Do you really think I'm done yet????


You would think that with STRATCOM being located here, Omaha would have better air defenses than that. But noooooooooooo. We were nuked hard! My connection is too slow for pics, but let's just say that the shots that I fired at him were returned many fold. Many thanks buddy.


----------

